# Score - - - Right place/Right time



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

While out and about earlier I noticed a neighbor down the street setting up in her Garage for a sale this weekend. Long story short, I grabbed a Coleman exponent dual fuel stove and a 2 person tent (both like new) for 20 bucks.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet!!!


:groupwave:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Always nice when fhat happens bud


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome! Can you please post a picture of the stove?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

21601mom said:


> Awesome! Can you please post a picture of the stove?


The ring and "fins" are bent slightly, otherwise it looks almost new.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

good for you


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!

........................


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Sweet score



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

